# CITY OF BARCELONA May 1937



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

While doing a wee bit of online research on a relative killed as an International Brigadista in the Spanish Civil War I came across three"deaths by drowning" on the"SS City of Barcelona" all on 31 May 1937.
These three,from New Zealand,Sunderland and Glasgow,were all Volunteers into the International Brigades.
As the ship in question wasn't scrapped until 1958,it obviously survived,I'd be very grateful for any information about the incident.
Regards
Arch.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Arch,

We are not talking the Ellerman 'CITY OF BARCELONA'.

On 30th May 1937 the 'CIUDAD DE BARCELONA', that was transporting over 500 members of the Iinternational Brigades, was torpedoed by an Italian submarine, twenty miles north of Barcelona.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?95307

Regards
Hugh


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Hugh,
Thank you,as soon as I posted last night,I started to wonder if I had jumped to confusions,as they say.
I knew somewhere in the depths of the grey matter that I'd heard of a Spanish vessel"Ciudad de Barcelona".
The name must have been translated in the report.
It's a good thing we have guys like you to keep guys like me right.
Thanks again
Best regards
Arch


----------

